# synth install www/webkit-qt4



## fernandel (Feb 13, 2017)

A two days ago Synth remove packages webkit-qt4 and qt5 and also deinstall them. Now I want to reinstall again and I got:

```
synth install www/webkit-qt4
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Stand by, recursively scanning 1 port serially.
Scanning existing packages.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Synth repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```
Then I tried with

```
synth force www/webkit-qt4
```
and on the end was the same: no package:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: package
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  Building package for qt4-webkit-4.8.7
file sizes/checksums    [68]: . done
packing files           [68]: . done
packing directories      [0]: . done



--------------------------------------------------
--  Termination
--------------------------------------------------
Finished: Monday, 13 FEB 2017 at 14:22:32 UTC
```

What should be wrong, please?

Thank you.


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

what return 
`pkg install -r Synth qt4-webkit` ?


----------



## fernandel (Feb 13, 2017)

ASX said:


> what return
> `pkg install -r Synth qt4-webkit` ?



I did and I got:

```
pkg install -r Synth qt4-webkit
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Synth repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```
or

```
synth install -r www/webkit-qt4
Invalid port origin: '-r' 2
```


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

fernandel said:


> The most recent version of packages are already installed


I must be missing something ... because it look like already installed.




fernandel said:


> synth install -r www/webkit-qt4


This is incorrect syntax ... synth doesn't have a "-r" option. (pkg does...)


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

`pkg info qt4-webkit` should confirm about already installed.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 13, 2017)

ASX said:


> `pkg info qt4-webkit` should confirm about already installed.



I have in /usr/ports/www/webkit-qt4 and I expected that package name is the same but is qt4-webkit.

Thank you.


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I have in /usr/ports/www/webkit-qt4 and I expected that package name is the same but is qt4-webkit.


Yep, giving the same name would leave us without fun!


----------

